# Java Antme



## David Boldt (12. Aug 2012)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Antme! für die Programmiersprache Java. Ich möchte mich mit Pfadfinding, neuronalen Netzen bzw. KI usw. beschäftigen.  Was mir fehlt ist eine Umgebung zur Simulation, die zu aufwändig wäre selbst zu schreiben. AntMe ist Ideal aber ich würde ungern auf C# wechseln müssen, bzw. von Eclipse zu Visual Studio. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich für Java nichts finde.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Turakar (12. Aug 2012)

Es ist nicht so kompliziert einen Simulator wie AntMe! zu schreiben, muss ja jetzt keine 3D Simulation sein, ich denke es reicht für deinen Zweck ein kästchenbasiertes Spiel mit 8 Bewegungsrichtungen, ohne Sound und GUI, oder?


----------



## David Boldt (12. Aug 2012)

Ja schon aber auch 2D Models, Bewegungsanimation, Kollisionserkennung usw. würd mich zurück werfen. In diesem Fall würde ich dann doch lieber auf .NET ausweichen.


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Aug 2012)

Nicht ganz Antme, aber deine Anforderungen solltest du darauf anwenden können:
Robocode Home

Gruß


----------

